
DHH: EU should do to US what the US did to China (Tik Tok) - tosh
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1290329709851549696
======
znpy
I'm commenting to have a reference to this post, I'm curious to see what other
people will say on this topic.

I agree, by the way.

------
rasz
>US did to China

1 it didnt happen yet

2 EU would be better off doing to China what China does and has been doing to
EU. 10 years ago:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/12382747](https://www.bbc.com/news/12382747)

